# Some mantis pics.



## MikhailsDinos (May 21, 2015)

M binotata L1 nymph


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 21, 2015)

M binotata female adult











Blepharopsis mendica male


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 21, 2015)

Psuedocreobotra wahlbergii


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 21, 2015)

Phyllocrania paradoxa


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 21, 2015)

Parasphendale affinis


----------



## dmina (May 21, 2015)

WOW! awesome pics... you got some really good shots... thanks for sharing!.. I am a push over for fancy antennae!


----------



## baskmantids (May 22, 2015)

what do you use to take these picture they are just amazing. thank you for sharing with us


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 22, 2015)

dmina said:


> WOW! awesome pics... you got some really good shots... thanks for sharing!.. I am a push over for fancy antennae!


Thank you! The antennae are my favorite as well.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 22, 2015)

baskmantids said:


> what do you use to take these picture they are just amazing. thank you for sharing with us


Thank you!  Pentax camera with a Sigma 50mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro Lens, with extension tubes.


----------



## Jay (Jun 3, 2015)

Great pics! Spineys will display so easily.

One time I just came to take a look in the enclosure and an adult female was displaying at me just for looking at her!

I guess even mantids have their bad days.  

Again - great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jun 24, 2015)

Hemiempusa sp L3
















Idolomantis diabolica L2






Sibylla pretiosa L1


----------



## MantidBro (Jun 25, 2015)

Awesome photos dude! I especially like the look of the Hemiempusa sp


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jun 25, 2015)

Thank you!

Yes Hemiempusa is very beautiful species, very fragile.



MantidBro said:


> Awesome photos dude! I especially like the look of the Hemiempusa sp


----------



## Vespertino (Jun 27, 2015)

The eyes on the Blepharopsis are so lovely, such wonderful pictures Mikhalis! I love all of them, so difficult to pick a favorite.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you! Yes I have to agree the eye's have to be one of the best things about BM.



Vespertino said:


> The eyes on the Blepharopsis are so lovely, such wonderful pictures Mikhalis! I love all of them, so difficult to pick a favorite.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jun 30, 2015)

Great photos, my favorties are the Ghost looking at the camera and the colors of the M binotata female adult on your hand.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 7, 2015)

Few of my small orchid species in flower.


----------



## Sticky (Jul 7, 2015)

The orchids are amazing!


----------



## dmina (Jul 7, 2015)

Both orchids (plant and insect) are gorgeous! I am amazed with the Hemiempusa sp. that thorax (I think that is what it is called) is so long and thin. Reminds me of my Criptics... but it seems even longer...





No comparison to your pictures... slightly embarrassed!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you!



Sticky said:


> The orchids are amazing!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 8, 2015)

Thank you!  Yes very similar to Criptics, but much bigger. That is a great picture! Thank you for sharing  



dmina said:


> Both orchids (plant and insect) are gorgeous! I am amazed with the Hemiempusa sp. that thorax (I think that is what it is called) is so long and thin. Reminds me of my Criptics... but it seems even longer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice pics


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 11, 2015)

Will take some macros this weekend. Just feeding and took some pics with the good old camera phone.

Idolomorpha lateralis






Hypsicorypha gracilis





Gongylus gongylodes


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 11, 2015)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Will take some macros this weekend. Just feeding and took some pics with the good old camera phone.
> 
> Idolomorpha lateralis
> 
> ...


Nice! Question, do you use upside down hampers?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes!  from Walmart. $7 for nice big zipper one


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 11, 2015)

keep all my idolo in them too and have great success.


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 11, 2015)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Yes!  from Walmart. $7 for nice big zipper one


I had this same idea but wasnt sure how itd work, seems it works well! Awesome!


----------



## dmina (Aug 11, 2015)

Great pics!..and oh man... some awesome mantis... If you have any spare.. I am interested... also the Hemiempusa sp. Got any update pics? Love those.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you! I will let you know for sure.  Will get some nice pics of them this weekend hopefully.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 11, 2015)

The one you see me using is a new type that has zippers all over and closes from all sides. Its the big popup blue ones from Walmart. A lot of people use them for chameleons in Florida.



MantidBro said:


> I had this same idea but wasnt sure how itd work, seems it works well! Awesome!


----------



## Danny. (Aug 12, 2015)

MikhailsDinos said:


> The one you see me using is a new type that has zippers all over and closes from all sides. Its the big popup blue ones from Walmart. A lot of people use them for chameleons in Florida.


I couldn't find them here.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 13, 2015)

Went to Walmart for other supplies and got a pic of the hampers


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 14, 2015)

Unclassified glass mantis L3











Hypsicorypha gracilis






Idolomantis diabolica


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 14, 2015)

D. lobata






Leptomantella sp






H. coronatus











Hyalophora cecropia caterpillar. Not mantis, but thought I would sneak in a few pics.
















Callosamia promethea caterpiller


----------



## Sticky (Aug 14, 2015)

The Promethia caterpillars have a smily face on thier behind! Who says nature doesnt have a sense of humor?


----------



## dmina (Aug 14, 2015)

Great pics... Leptomantella sp is awesome! and the glass mantis is really cool too... the caterpillars are cute too


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 14, 2015)

I did not notice that. But you right, they do. Have to love nature for its humor.



Sticky said:


> The Promethia caterpillars have a smily face on thier behind! Who says nature doesnt have a sense of humor?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you Dmina!  



dmina said:


> Great pics... Leptomantella sp is awesome! and the glass mantis is really cool too... the caterpillars are cute too


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 14, 2015)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Went to Walmart for other supplies and got a pic of the hampers


Awesome!! thanks dude! two way hamper... Definitely lookin into those


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 14, 2015)

MikhailsDinos said:


> Unclassified glass mantis L3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots man!!


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 14, 2015)

MikhailsDinos said:


> D. lobata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, i like the leptomantella! i never seen those before. Whered you get it??


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 14, 2015)

I got an ooth on facebook. Not easy this species. Temps cannot get hotter than 80 or they just drop dead.



MantidBro said:


> Cool, i like the leptomantella! i never seen those before. Whered you get it??


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 14, 2015)

MikhailsDinos said:


> I got an ooth on facebook. Not easy this species. Temps cannot get hotter than 80 or they just drop dead.


Wow on facebook?? crazy! oh dang really?? where is their place of origin?


----------



## mantiseater (Aug 14, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> Wow on facebook?? crazy! oh dang really?? where is their place of origin?


why are you so suprised about getting them on facebook? there are tons of mantid pages on facebook that sell mantids


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 14, 2015)

mantiseater said:


> why are you so suprised about getting them on facebook? there are tons of mantid pages on facebook that sell mantids


I dont use facebook, i had no idea


----------



## mantiseater (Aug 14, 2015)

MantidBro said:


> I dont use facebook, i had no idea


ah ok


----------



## bobericc (Aug 14, 2015)

Very cool pics!! Great collection of mantids


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you bobericc!  The only one I need more of is Heterochaeta sp. I have two nymphs and they are an amazing species.



bobericc said:


> Very cool pics!! Great collection of mantids


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 15, 2015)

They from Malaysia, same place where Orchid mantis are from.



MantidBro said:


> Wow on facebook?? crazy! oh dang really?? where is their place of origin?


----------



## MantidBro (Aug 16, 2015)

MikhailsDinos said:


> They from Malaysia, same place where Orchid mantis are from.


And dead leafs!  cool!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 16, 2015)

Right! lol  



MantidBro said:


> And dead leafs!  cool!


----------



## Sticky (Aug 16, 2015)

Come on over to facebook Mantidbro! We need you there.


----------



## bonsaimaster1 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey Mantidbro, do you have any orchid mantises for sale. I would love to own one as a pet. Please let me know through PM.


----------

